# What Color / Sex ?



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

What Color is this?
Can the sex be determined?

Father is a Snowy Ward Cock white with black tips on the wings and tail feathers.

Mother is a Aristona/Hekkenklak chocolate zipper frill Hen, Looks like a blue check but the checks and bars are a brown color.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

The father sounds like he is homozygous grizzle (two copies of the grizzle gene) causing that very white color with dark wingtips. This little guy is certainly grizzled as all their young would be (carrying a single copy of the grizzle gene). On my monitor it looks like a blue check grizzle. You can not determine the sex from the colors......have to wait!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue check grizzle. There's nothing sex-linked about the parents so yes, you'll have to wait.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Also sounds like the mother carries some type of Bronze, I can see a little bronzing in the baby but this may fade out with the moult and only be visible when you spread the wing.

But yea, as others have said its a blue check grizzle


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, bronze is common in blue grizzles and most of it will moult out. Might usually only retain it in the flights against the quill. If they even keep that much.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah your right, it does appear lots on blue grizzles.

I have a theory that bronze is actually more common in all blues than we think but it is not seen in the phenotype until grizzle is added which allows its expression.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies 

Pic of the chocolate zipper frill Hen









pic of the Snowy Ward Cock.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep I really like that indigo hen! Any information on her?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Zipper frills on homers are rare, but so pretty.

I know that the brakel lemon line also carries a zipper frill like this (because I owned one). 

The mother does look like an indigo to me too (and in the homer community indigo is often called chocolate.)

The youngster is definitely not indigo though, but plain blue check grizzle. Indigo grizzles look a lot different.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep I really like that indigo hen! Any information on her?



Yea, click this link for her Info.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B69cdmbcdegjOFVWQk8xS1RuZFU


----------

